# Best saugeye lake in Central Ohio?



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

I just picked up on fishing (heavily) the elusive saugeye and man has it been work. I mainly fish Alum but since I started my second job at Gander Mountain. I have heard so many different places that people do good at. Before I put all my eggs in one basket at Alum. I'm thinking about getting out of there while I still have the chance. Considering that I have not done extremely well but slowly figuring it out. Now I want your guys opinion on what lake the saugeye fishing is the best. Now if it is not listed in the poll feel free to comment. Also not asking for any spots just want to figure out what body of water. And can end all the debate and claim itself (in my book) the best central Ohio saugeye lake. *Please note* *THIS GOES FOR ANY TYPE OF FISHERMEN NOT JUST SAUGEYE FISHERMEN*


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Indian/ alum 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Indian has the best shore fishing by far. From a boat I'd give the edge to Alum.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I've done very well at Indian lake.. Quality and quantity of fish..


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

lots of good lakes based on time of year etc. They also ebb and flow as far as how the stocking and flooding/draining affect them. What is the best now might be one of the worst in a few years. Alum was awesome before the two drawdowns. Buckeye was on fire last year but theres mounting pressure over there. The funny thing is no one wants their lake they fish alot to be known as the best saugeye lake around. So I think you will get some misleading information on your poll. That being said.
DEER CREEK LAKE IS THE BEST AROUND!!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I voted Hoover. Go fish Hoover LOL!


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I voted other. It's the best lake around!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Joshy is right. Not many will answer this poll honestly if even chime in. I've found saugeye fisherman to be relatively quiet about information they share. 
That being said, there is plenty of info here on OGF if you look around.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

So, the poll is invalid until a polygraph test can be administered? Maybe this belongs in the tourney forum


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

MDBuckeye said:


> Joshy is right. Not many will answer this poll honestly if even chime in. I've found saugeye fisherman to be relatively quiet about information they share.
> That being said, there is plenty of info here on OGF if you look around.


This is very true.. However I was honest with my vote for Indian lake.. IMHO, it's a very fisherman friendly lake, especially for people limited to shore fishing.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

I have to put Buckeye at the top of the list,there's plenty of Saugeye and some monsters in there but it can be hard to find them.A few more weeks bank fishing will be good.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Good to see Deer Creek at the bottom of the list. <G> I went to Buckeye this winter for Saugeye mostly because it is within 30 minutes to get to. Not sure that is a valid reason to participate in the poll though.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hard question to answer. Everyone has there favorites but that dont make them the best.. Your best saugeye lake may be my worst saugeye lake.... Imo and a couple others on here its best(if possible) to put all your eggs in one basket. Esp since all of your eggs are going into a pretty good lake(alum creek).... But it is a BIG lake with LOTS of water... Try breaking the lake down and learning it in sections. And its been mentioned on here this time of yr alum is nice cause you can walk most of the lake with it being down. .... I typicly spend all of my saugeye chaseing time at buckeye, But thats because I know buckeye(more then any other lake from shore) and feel confident in fishing there(lmao most of the time not last couple trips,ben Sllwwooww).... And others are right. Not best thing to do posting your best saugeye lake on the public forums.....

Im not picking alum as the best saugeye lake, but since you already have some experience with it,why not stick to it. Are you walking the banks or fishing from a boat? Do you like to troll or do you like cast, when you cast do you primarly cast jigs or cranks. Do you like fishing deep water or like fishing shallow water? So many variables on which lake is ''best''....


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> So many variables on which lake is ''best''....


Very well said my friend

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

I will have to agree with saugeyefisher here. alum creek may or not be the best saugeye lake, but you do need to learn the lake for it to produce even somewhat consistently. My outings for saugeye were horrible until i did put my eggs in one basket and learned one lake, my choice being alum. not because it was the "best" saugeye lake, but because it was close and IMO was a good all around fishery. My numbers of smallies, crappie, saugeye, LMB and catfish in central ohio have gone up at least 400% since i learned the lake. Well really i should say started to learn the lake, this year I committed to learn the south basin and I still dont completely "know" it. As my last few outting can prove


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

Well there are going to be a few scewed vairbles in any poll on here. But SO FAR it has been kinda close based on this piece of info. I found from ODNR ... Also it includes walleye but if you do process of elimination you can figure out saugeye lol (to me walleye/saugeye it doesent make a diffrence i like to eat them both) and yes it is from 2011 but nothing for 2012 has been released normally there is a one year grace period. Now i do a happy medium, because for everyone it is different so I take both quality and quantity into effect. *1,* Indian Lake *2.* Buckeye Lake *3.* Deer Creek *4.* O'Shay *5.* TIE Hoover Res./Alum Creek.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/Home/Fishing...ecast_walleyesaugeye/tabid/23059/Default.aspx


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Im not picking alum as the best saugeye lake, but since you already have some experience with it,why not stick to it. Are you walking the banks or fishing from a boat? Do you like to troll or do you like cast, when you cast do you primarly cast jigs or cranks. Do you like fishing deep water or like fishing shallow water? So many variables on which lake is ''best''....


Well its a long drive from me about an hour and I have spent 150 hours plus out there with little sucess maybe 20 eyes and 2 keepers (myself not my partner) Also I fish from a boat, I do both just depends on time for day morning/evening cast during the day troll. I cast mostly jigs tipped with worm/minnow. I mostly fish deep because thats where I seemed to pick them up never really fished shallow water before for eyes wouldnt know where to start but I know here soon thats what I will have to be doing. ANy help would be great Saugeyefisher


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors said:


> Well there are going to be a few scewed vairbles in any poll on here. But SO FAR it has been kinda close based on this piece of info. I found from ODNR ... Also it includes walleye but if you do process of elimination you can figure out saugeye lol (to me walleye/saugeye it doesent make a diffrence) and yes it is from 2011 but nothing for 2012 has been released normally there is a one year grace period. Now i do a happy medium, because for everyone it is different so I take both quality and quantity into effect. *1,* Indian Lake *2.* Buckeye Lake *3.* Deer Creek *4.* O'Shay *5.* TIE Hoover Res./Alum Creek.
> 
> http://www.ohiodnr.com/Home/Fishing...ecast_walleyesaugeye/tabid/23059/Default.aspx


Oh an fyi... saugeye-walleye... It does make a differnce when it comes to fishing for them.....


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Oh an fyi... saugeye-walleye... It does make a differnce when it comes to fishing for them.....


makes a HUGE difference!


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Oh an fyi... saugeye-walleye... It does make a differnce when it comes to fishing for them.....


I know its a huge diffrence but to me they both taste the same and saugeye are more available in the central ohio area than walleye. I went back and fixed that error sorry.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I voted Hoover. Go fish Hoover LOL!


I am with him Hoover is a gold mine for eye's


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

Decided to fish Indian because of the poll results and for not knowing the lake I did really well. We caught 2 keeper eyes 18 / 17 and 2 dinks and a 15 inch crappie and 6 other crappie trolling and jigging. Also wondering when the dam fishing will pick up for the eyes any specific time of year, here soon???


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Stay away from Indian, no eyes there, those are drum


----------

